# Will this work??



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://classifieds.discoverestevan.com/ ... 070884.jpg

they have this up for sale near me, its 30x30 and 50 inches high. theres 2 levels, ill cover the hole in the top one so they cant fall through. what do you all think?


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

nvm  they sold it already


----------

